# Raw sources in Southern California?



## Haretakis (Sep 27, 2011)

Other than the local co-op (socal barf), what are my options in the Temecula/Orange County area? Any good markets or butchers to check out? Where's everyone getting their meat around here? Online is fine too if prices and shipping are reasonable.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't like socal barf. They have veggies in everything. I've gone to Norco, Chino, Corona, Riverside you name it, and they are all very pricey. I buy from my local mexican market and I also wait for Ralph's to have their beef at $1.50/lb, and stock up like crazy!


----------



## Haretakis (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tips!

Has anyone tried SoCal Raw Pets

Seems convenient and reasonable, but I can't get the contact page to work...so I am unable to contact the operator.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Haretakis said:


> Other than the local co-op (socal barf), what are my options in the Temecula/Orange County area? Any good markets or butchers to check out? Where's everyone getting their meat around here? Online is fine too if prices and shipping are reasonable.


No way! My husband and I grew up in Temecula. The only reason we aren't still there is because of the military. I wish I could help. My entire family and all of my friends still live there (he lived there up until 2009 when he left for bootcamp and I only moved up here with him this past December) so I'll call home and see if anyone knows of a good butcher or something in Fallbrook/Temecula/Murrieta/Wildomar/Elsinore.


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

I too was thinking about socalbarf but their member/buying method seems a bit of a hassle for me. I buy my raw @ asian/mexican markets and whatever is on sale @ Vons/Ralphs/Albersons/Food4Less. I went to several butcher shops here @ Los Angeles but the prices are really up there. If you find anything let me know!


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

I am in north San Diego and have an excellent butcher source who can get me anything basically, but it tends to be in very large quantities. Would anyone on here like to go in with me? I haven't been able to order yet because I just don't have enough freezer space for the case quantities he has to order for some things. My parents live in Wildomar if it is kind of central to everyone we can meet there to divy up. Sort of start our own PMR co-op, lol. I can get a list of everything he can order if anyone is interested. I have a big truck and trailer so transport is easy. Beef heart was $1.49 for the 18 lb case, and that was the natural hormone and antibiotic free beef. (grain finished though). I think I can get it cheaper in bulk. He supplies alot of raw feeders in my area and is very familiar with all of it. He also carries many exotic meats, although not cheap, but he has goose venison quail elk ostrich duck etc etc etc.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm tempted, Imgliniel, but I just have one dog and I live in ctrl OC, so I'm not sure if current gas prices would put me over the edge of economy - but I'm staying tuned....  Socal barf didn't seem worth it FOR ME last time I checked. My variety, therefore, is pretty limited (just domestics) due to staying at the super-/ethnic markets... (I study all of the ads each week)


----------



## Haretakis (Sep 27, 2011)

Imgliniel said:


> I am in north San Diego and have an excellent butcher source who can get me anything basically, but it tends to be in very large quantities. Would anyone on here like to go in with me? I haven't been able to order yet because I just don't have enough freezer space for the case quantities he has to order for some things. My parents live in Wildomar if it is kind of central to everyone we can meet there to divy up. Sort of start our own PMR co-op, lol. I can get a list of everything he can order if anyone is interested. I have a big truck and trailer so transport is easy. Beef heart was $1.49 for the 18 lb case, and that was the natural hormone and antibiotic free beef. (grain finished though). I think I can get it cheaper in bulk. He supplies alot of raw feeders in my area and is very familiar with all of it. He also carries many exotic meats, although not cheap, but he has goose venison quail elk ostrich duck etc etc etc.


I am very interested. When you get that list together, let us know. I'll send you a PM in the meantime.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I go to Top Valu for most things. They have a lot of organs, necks, tails, feet, etc. that I can't get at regular groceries stores and are very well priced. I watch Smart and Final too for their sales since it's closest to me. Lately they've had chicken quarters for under $1/lb.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Harvest Meat Company, Inc » San Diego, California


You're lucky to have one of these!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

mischiefgrrl said:


> I go to Top Valu for most things. They have a lot of organs, necks, tails, feet, etc. that I can't get at regular groceries stores and are very well priced. I watch Smart and Final too for their sales since it's closest to me. Lately they've had chicken quarters for under $1/lb.


I love Smart and Final. They have great deals on chicken quarters and drumsticks really often!!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I am in the L.A. area and post deals I find in the area periodically but So Cal is a big place and the deals and sales vary heavily depending on the specific area you are in. The one good thing about this area is that competition is pretty fierce so I have yet to be able to justify buying in large bulk quantities to save a few pennies per pound. When you buy in bulk, you have to have a big freezer and pay for electricity to keep everything frozen, and around here, that costs more than the meat itself sometimes so I don't bother.

As others have mentioned, the regular supermarket chains can produce some good deals. Keep an eye on the Tuesday circulars, or look at them online. The ethnic supermarkets often produce some of the best deals. I shop at Mexican, Chinese, Korean, and Japanese markets, although the Korean and Japanese ones rarely have good deals. I don't know what you have out there in the 909/951 but I'm sure there are plenty of stores that cater to the Mexican community. Look for a 99 Ranch market for another (Chinese) option. Where I am, there are no Stater Bros., but I'm sure there they are all over the place out there. Also, as others have mentioned, I find deals at Food4Less (Ralph's "warehouse" spin-off), Valu+/TopValu, Smart & Final, and even WalMart.

If you are looking for premium grass fed/finished beef, the choices get smaller and the prices go up, but I have found ground 100% grass fed beef at Sprouts a number of times on sale for $3.99/lb. You are out there in farm land though (sort of) so you might be able to find some local options for beef, chicken, pork, goat, eggs, etc.


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

FYI Food4less have chick leg 1/4 for .67cent per pound right now. I think it ends today. When I shop, I look for anything under $1.50 and I fill up my small freezer lol.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

kennyk said:


> FYI Food4less have chick leg 1/4 for .67cent per pound right now. I think it ends today. When I shop, I look for anything under $1.50 and I fill up my small freezer lol.


That's about what I do now. A year++ ago, :-( my target was around $1.00 or less but now I'll even hit $1.79 for interesting things like organs or chicky feet... Most of us here live in freakin' America (land of BEEF) and it kills me that only once a year can I find boneless beef (usually just hamburger) for around $1/lb - the last stuff I got was a compromise at like $1.29 or so, but that may be the way it's going now.


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

Food4less is selling pork butt and shoulder for 1.48/lb ($10-$20dollar packaging) and if you live near Koreatown check out Jons market for "chicken assorted pieces" box of 10lb for 5.90 each (i got 3! )


----------



## Andria (Jan 27, 2013)

*I am interested!!!!!*



Imgliniel said:


> I am in north San Diego and have an excellent butcher source who can get me anything basically, but it tends to be in very large quantities. Would anyone on here like to go in with me? I haven't been able to order yet because I just don't have enough freezer space for the case quantities he has to order for some things. My parents live in Wildomar if it is kind of central to everyone we can meet there to divy up. Sort of start our own PMR co-op, lol. I can get a list of everything he can order if anyone is interested. I have a big truck and trailer so transport is easy. Beef heart was $1.49 for the 18 lb case, and that was the natural hormone and antibiotic free beef. (grain finished though). I think I can get it cheaper in bulk. He supplies alot of raw feeders in my area and is very familiar with all of it. He also carries many exotic meats, although not cheap, but he has goose venison quail elk ostrich duck etc etc etc.


Hi! I am in Orange County and I am looking for raw sources. I've been getting chicken backs and necks from Whole Foods, and green tripe from GreenTripe.com I need larger quantities!!!! I will drive to whereever to pick up!!!
Please email me at: [email protected]


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Jun 6, 2015)

I am interested as well!


----------

